# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Empezamos a sembrar más de 100 millones de árboles para enfrentar el cambio climático

## Bruno Cillóniz

Director ejecutivo de AGRORURAL:  *EMPEZAMOS A SEMBRAR MÁS DE 100 MILLONES DE ÁRBOLES PARA ENFRENTAR EL CAMBIO CLIMÁTICO*   _Ante la Comisión Agraria del Congreso de la República, el arquitecto Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo propuso que la lucha contra el cambio climático se convierta en una política de Estado. _ *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* Ante la preocupación por los impactos sociales, ambientales y económicos que ocasionaría el cambio climático en los próximos años, el director ejecutivo de AGRORURAL, Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo, informó a la Comisión Agraria que desde el 2009 hasta marzo de 2010 su institución sembró 101,3 millones de plantaciones en todo el Perú, como parte de la Campaña de Reforestación, 100 millones de árboles para la Adaptación al Cambio Climático Global. 
Beltrán Bravo informó que la campaña generó 69,6 mil Has nuevas de cultivo de plantaciones en los departamentos de Amazonas, Áncash, Apurímac, Arequipa, Ayacucho, Cajamarca, Cuzco, Huancavelica, Huanuco, Junín, La Libertad, Lambayeque, Lima, Moquegua, Pasco, Piura, Puno y Tacna. 
Esto no es suficiente, AGRORURAL hace más cosas, pero es un buen primer paso en la toma de conciencia de convertir la lucha contra el cambio climático como política de Estado, señaló.  *Mantener las Plantaciones* 
Por su parte, el Ing. Jorge Elliot Blas, especialista en medio Ambiente y Cambio Climático de la ONG Soluciones Prácticas, consideró la Campaña de 100 millones de Árboles como un acto simbólico, y no un aporte real a la reducción de emisión de CO2 a nivel global. 
Esta campaña es importante, pero más importante es mantener las plantaciones sembradas. Se debería hacer alianzas estratégicas entre privados y el Estado. Al decir privados no me refiero a una empresa, sino a comunidades o campesinos independientes que tengan una visión empresarial a largo plazo en términos de reforestación, anotó. 
Por otro lado, Beltrán Bravo informó que hasta marzo 2010, la campaña registró una mortandad de árboles de 9%  *Beneficios de la campaña* 
Según el informe del director ejecutivo de AGRORURAL, la campaña generó 750 mil puestos de trabajo, 5 millones de jornales de 9 meses en la producción de plantones, y en el proceso de instalación de plantones se generó 6,2 millones de jornales de 3 meses. Cabe señalar que un jornal consiste en sembrar 16 plantas. 
Los beneficios a mediano plazo en productos no maderables será el cultivo de hongos comestibles, que en 5 años arrojaría una producción de 12,8 mil TM de hongos frescos aproximadamente, y valorizados en S/. 25 millones, señaló. 
Además, informó que se generarán 467,3 m3 de volumen maderable, lo que alcanzaría una venta de S/. 31 millones, y 150 mil m3/año para el autoconsumo de leña. Rodolfo Beltrán proyectó que se capturarán 10,5 millones TM de CO2 en los próximos 10 años.   *DATOS:*  
  Forestación es el establecimiento de plantaciones, en superficies donde anteriormente no existía cobertura arbórea, 50 años antes del inicio de la plantación forestal.  
  Reforestación es el establecimiento de la cobertura forestal, mediante el repoblamiento con especies arbóreas y/o arbustivas, nativas o exóticas, con fines de producción, protección o provisión de servicios ambientales.  
  En los últimos 50 años, se ha deforestado 8,5 millones de Has en la Amazonía peruana.  
  Según el informe de Rodolfo Beltrán Bravo, desde 2009 hasta marzo de 2010, la campaña logró capturar 1047, 332 TM de carbono (CO2).Temas similares: Artículo: Premio Nobel de la Paz invoca a Perú promover políticas para enfrentar cambio climático Instan a regiones a emprender estudios para enfrentar mejor impactos del cambio climático Región Áncash conforma grupo técnico para enfrentar efectos del cambio climático Ministro de Agricultura insta a trabajar de manera más consistente para enfrentar cambio climático Meta para la próxima campaña de reforestación será sembrar 60 millones de árboles

----------

